# أيها المتالم ( أنا يسوع ) رأيت دموعك ( منقول )



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2010)

يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين

يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً .. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني

إلى متى أجعل هموماً في نفسي وحزناً في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من الظلام،إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحسرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء.

يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك ، وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في مصيدة الاشرار

أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ ؟
من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة

لا تخف

======
يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير
نه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب
كغنم لا راعي لها،

يسوع يتحنن عليك
سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك
أنا أمسح دموع كلأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك

اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
---------------------------------------------------------
* أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم

* أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاؤك

* طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح

* سأجعلك تنسى الماضي

* سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد

* نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات

* ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته

* يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه

* سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،

* سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك

* سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة

* من أبار نعمتي التي لا تنتهي

* سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج

* سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،

* نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،

* لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط

* بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،

* بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية

* تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك

* تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك

* تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح

* فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي يشفي العليل

* تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك

* ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟
جاءت بكل خطاياها،فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة ؛ جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد

* تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي

* أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة
لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب منك

* أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟
هل تفتح قلبك لي؟

* اشتياقى هو أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر

* ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك

لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك

* تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
* تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك

*- أنا أسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابني
==============


----------



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كتير اخي النهيسي الرب معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا النهيسى
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2010)

> *سأجعلك تنسى الماضي
> 
> * سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص علي الصلاة الروعة 
الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*

شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*

شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص علي الصلاة الروعة
> الرب يعوضك​*


*

شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> ...


*

شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (11 فبراير 2010)

*أنا أسمع صلاتك فتعالي ياإبني *
*شكراً لك يارب لأنك تسمع صلوات ضعفي وتعضدني *
*الرب يبارك صلواتك أخي الحبيب النهيسي ويستجيب لك*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> * تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
> لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي


*روعة يا قلبي...
الرب يسوع معك ويبارك عمرك...
ميرسي كتير حبيبي...*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أنا أسمع صلاتك فتعالي ياإبني *
> *شكراً لك يارب لأنك تسمع صلوات ضعفي وتعضدني *
> *الرب يبارك صلواتك أخي الحبيب النهيسي ويستجيب لك*


شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة يا قلبي...
> الرب يسوع معك ويبارك عمرك...
> ميرسي كتير حبيبي...*


*شكرا جدا 
للمرور الرائع 
الرب معاكم*


----------

